# International Terrastar



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

New truck test driven today

Anyone own one?

Thoughts on plowing?

Experiences?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

waiting on 4x4 to come out. There are quite a few 2wd out there plowing though.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Picture/link?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Im looking to replace my Chev 3500s (3) I would be interested in knowing more about the Terrastar. Should plow well in 2 wheel. Put a sander on the b ack and load it up. Should have posi track though


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

dealer admitted to me they are struggling with 4x4 and they had seen countless delays. He encouraged me to wait on 4x4 and I drove the 4x2 and I would guess for parking lots or roads you shouldnt have too much problem--waaaay heavier than a 1 ton.

What I m really looking for is real world data--fuel economy, maintenance costs, experience owning and operating this truck


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.internationaltrucks.com/InternationalTrucks/BrochurePage/pdf/TerraStar4x4speccard.pdf
http://www.internationaltrucks.com/Trucks/Trucks/Series/TerraStar/Government/
http://www.internationaltrucks.com/terrastar/video


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

This would be an awesome toy....I mean truck to plow with!

http://agilevehicles.com/InternationalTruck_TerraStar-ITE_TerraStar_Truck-TerraStar_Hauler.html


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Our new terrastar is due in any day now. As soon as we get it will take some pics. We probably won't outfit until next fall. We figure with a sander and plow on it, there won't be a real need for 4x4. We will only be plowing commercial lots with it.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

what plow did you go with??

I thought that it would be perfect for a western wideout


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I like this one...


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i'd love one like that, but i'f i showed up at a customers house in the summer with a dump truck like that and pulling my 20ft enclosed trailer full of mowers, i'd be getting some "you have to be ripping us off" looks


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not for summer mowing that is for sure.......


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Alpha Property;1431559 said:


> i'd love one like that, but i'f i showed up at a customers house in the summer with a dump truck like that and pulling my 20ft enclosed trailer full of mowers, i'd be getting some "you have to be ripping us off" looks


why because it has 4 grand at best worth of chrome?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Some of you guy DO realize it is a Medium Duty truck right?? Yes it will be heavier then a 1 ton and you should put a Municipal size plow on it pretty sure a Wide Out would curl up into the fetal position on the front of it.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

Triple L;1431622 said:


> why because it has 4 grand at best worth of chrome?


because there would be more money tied up in truck trailer and mowers then combined income at over half of the places i mow at


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to have that !!!!


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Nichols--

That thought did cross my mind--the quickmatch did approve the wideout but the 10' heavyweight would be cool as well


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you guys realize that Almost EVERY big snow removal company has at LEAST one BIG truck?? Think about it...... Its true! This could be that truck. Many people dont realize/ over look the time you save while doing big snow removal accounts with a truck this size. NO more slipping around... and burning gas while just over spinning your tires! 
Theres a guy over here who plows with a International CXT!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd go with a 10 foot Fisher MC or a 10 Foot Boss Municipal, or even the biggest UltraMount because the Western Heavyweight is a UniMount


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

well I can tell you this for sure it won't be a fisher but the boss I would consider. I used a 10' heavyweight in minneapolis and frankly on the big truck you pretty much leave it on all the time and it is that hard to attach--no ultra mount or minute mount for sure but not the end of the world


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually I'd go WideOut or XLS, depends on if you prefer trip edge or trip blade


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

SDLandscapes VT;1431832 said:


> well I can tell you this for sure it won't be a fisher but the boss I would consider. I used a 10' heavyweight in minneapolis and frankly on the big truck you pretty much leave it on all the time and it is that hard to attach--no ultra mount or minute mount for sure but not the end of the world


On a truck that size i would get a 10' Boss VXT Or nothing!
Dont even consider a straight blade! We have a GMC 4500 with a boss 9'2" V Handles it fine.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely go WideOut, I wouldn't go V if its for parking lots


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

the v just makes so much more sence for roading from site to site, or around town on salt runs ect. a 8.2 or 9.2 VXT with wings, keeps weight tighter to the truck when just driving the truck, and also keeps the overall width closer too


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

The saving of weight vs. productivity I am going to choose productivity--the wideout will own a V in parking lots. I will buy a truck with a front end that can handle that large of a plow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

TerraStar will easily handle a WideOut


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1431736 said:


> Do you guys realize that Almost EVERY big snow removal company has at LEAST one BIG truck?? Think about it...... Its true! This could be that truck. Many people dont realize/ over look the time you save while doing big snow removal accounts with a truck this size. NO more slipping around... and burning gas while just over spinning your tires!
> Theres a guy over here who plows with a International CXT!


How on earth is a terrastar more efficent at plowing snow then a 3500 srw with the same front plow?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd put an 8611lp on it if it had to plow.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Triple L;1432131 said:


> How on earth is a terrastar more efficent at plowing snow then a 3500 srw with the same front plow?


I was actually relating this mostly to a 1/2 ton pickup...I've seen sooo many companies with 20 pickups where IN MY EYES, they could have like 5 KODIAKS or internationals and 5 pickups.

Also a 3500 Couldnt handle a 10ft VXT 
hell it probably wouldnt handle a 9'2" VXT too well....

Also it really depends on the application. If you have lots of commercial such as (Streets, big lots, etc) this truck is for you. A 3500's gvw is like 9900 pounds. International is DOUBLE THAT!! I would have a 1000 gallon liquid tank on this bad boy with a 10' boss VXT! Dont even think about putting a 1000 gallon tank in a 3500! Im gonna take a pic for you of my buddies gmc 4500 9'2 plow and liquid tank!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1431656 said:


> Some of you guy DO realize it is a Medium Duty truck right?? Yes it will be heavier then a 1 ton and you should put a Municipal size plow on it pretty sure a Wide Out would curl up into the fetal position on the front of it.


I was gonna say I was talking with John from Blizzard. They do not make a PH1 mount for a full size, so for most your stuck with the smaller plows. That and it's the in between, a class 4 or 5 truck.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

why not go with a a 10 or 11' henderson. they make one for medium duty trucks and it will probobly last longer than any of the brand that have been stated. since its designed to survive hit while being pushed by a 20000# truck. just a thought


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1432179 said:


> I was actually relating this mostly to a 1/2 ton pickup...I've seen sooo many companies with 20 pickups where IN MY EYES, they could have like 5 KODIAKS or internationals and 5 pickups.
> 
> Also a 3500 Couldnt handle a 10ft VXT
> hell it probably wouldnt handle a 9'2" VXT too well....
> ...


Hauling off salt and liquids absolutly there's no comparison between a 10k truck and a 19.5 truck... I was talking about actual snowplowing... I don't think there would be much of a difference between a 9.2 vxt and a 10' vxt... If it had a 8611 then that would be a different story... Even still tons of guys run 8611lp's on 3500srw's...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Is the Terrastar built by Cat and Navistar? I knew they joined forces to make trucks, but wasn't sure if this is one of them.

...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The cat truck is only the class 8 truck right now, it has a cat engine with international fuel delivery components... They're suppost to start making trucks all the way down to a class 5 but all their trucks will be daycab no highway trucks to keep the Cat image... That's what a cat mechanic told me the other day...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Plow man Foster;1432179 said:


> I was actually relating this mostly to a 1/2 ton pickup...I've seen sooo many companies with 20 pickups where IN MY EYES, they could have like 5 KODIAKS or internationals and 5 pickups.
> 
> Also a 3500 Couldnt handle a 10ft VXT
> hell it probably wouldnt handle a 9'2" VXT too well....
> ...


. A kodiak wont take the place of 3 pickups. A company is smarter to buy tractors and loaders once it gets to a size where it doesn't need anymore pickups for summer use.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1432285 said:


> . A kodiak wont take the place of 3 pickups. A company is smarter to buy tractors and loaders once it gets to a size where it doesn't need anymore pickups for summer use.


While the International might be a "cool" looking truck, I couldn't agree more on the use of pickups. Why have a fleet of trucks just for plowing? Trucks are one of the fastest depreciating items you'll own.
I also prefer tractors, wheel loaders and then use subs with pickups.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

guys

International and Cat teamed up for the engine MaxxForce no urea for the exhaust (last one of the breed so I m told)
Navistar makes the truck

I agree trucks are not for plowing--In fact I m not sure I would plow with this truck at all--this is primarily for the landscaping side of the biz. I just wanted to know if it could, who was using it for plowing, and what if anything they could tell me about recurring costs/problems with this particular vehicle


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

this truck will outlast any pickup on the market and it isn't that much more then a 1 ton yet almost twice the gvwr. I would also think the turning radius is much better vs a 1 ton. Operating costs will be more I would think by about 30%. For big lots this truck has its place over a loader because you can salt with it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I like the quad cab with leather and head rest tv's. I could just see that rolling down the road with 5 dirty mexicans covered in grass clippings :laughing::laughing:


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for the 4x4 version to make into a swith n go


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

marcd97

we are looking at switch and go too--not positive I NEED the 4 x 4 we dont do much snow work so this truck will most likely be on salt detail--i prefer to use loaders/skids/tractors etc for moving snow

I will probably put a plow on it too down the road for roadways touch ups etc.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I heard the 4X4 will be out late this year... Like just before snow season...


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes we try to do the same but we have a bunch of privat roads and driveways I'll probably put a MLS or xtreme v on it too


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

not a fisher fan

wideout or blizzard


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like fisher never had a problem with them my business partner loves boss plows everytime we get a truck there'sa fight over what plow to get


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at it this way, with a cylinder lift plow like Boss or Blizzard, if your hydraulics fail when the blade is down, you're screwed. With a Chain Lift, like Western or Fisher, you can short chain it.


----------



## marcd97 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's true plus fisher is a local company and I like supporting local business


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1433779 said:


> Look at it this way, with a cylinder lift plow like Boss or Blizzard, if your hydraulics fail when the blade is down, you're screwed. With a Chain Lift, like Western or Fisher, you can short chain it.


They just came out with this new invention, it's called a rachet strap. Who would have thunk you could use one on a direct lift blade. Once you use a direct lift blade chain just seem so 80's.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I think more of what I m concerned about is full trip vs. trip edge. 

I ve used trip edge and full trip plows and I find that the full trips seem to be more forgiving on the trucks--little more cushioning


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1433779 said:


> Look at it this way, with a cylinder lift plow like Boss or Blizzard, if your hydraulics fail when the blade is down, you're screwed. With a Chain Lift, like Western or Fisher, you can short chain it.


My Snoway came with a cylinder lock for the lift cylinder. I can run it up a snow bank just like you and install the cylinder lock and drive it home.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1433819 said:


> They just came out with this new invention, it's called a rachet strap. Who would have thunk you could use one on a direct lift blade. Once you use a direct lift blade chain just seem so 80's.


We actually currently use both, a Fisher HT and an RD and HD


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2006Sierra1500;1433779 said:


> Look at it this way, with a cylinder lift plow like Boss or Blizzard, if your hydraulics fail when the blade is down, you're screwed. With a Chain Lift, like Western or Fisher, you can short chain it.


Recent threads on that issue:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130834
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132820

Not a big problem, there's plenty of ways to deal with it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

14 yrs never had to strap a boss! yes i have a couple 14yr old boss' 
they are hard AS F$#@ to get on and off!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1433907 said:


> We actually currently use both, a Fisher HT and an RD and HD


So you should know about the rachet strap then.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Terrastar with switch n go*

The upfitter company I work @ during the winter has just finished a terrastar with switch n go setup. We will be showing it @ New England Grows this week w,t,f. 10' boss is a great match.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*I ll be there..........*

I ll be there meeting with switch and go rep gabe

QUOTE=H20-32;1434983]The upfitter company I work @ during the winter has just finished a terrastar with switch n go setup. We will be showing it @ New England Grows this week w,t,f. 10' boss is a great match.[/QUOTE]


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

H20-32;1434983 said:


> The upfitter company I work @ during the winter has just finished a terrastar with switch n go setup. We will be showing it @ New England Grows this week w,t,f. 10' boss is a great match.


how about some pictures for the plowsite guys. thanks


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

No way in hell. I went to a dealership sponsored event on them. Their solution for the emissions woes is a bigger EGR on the 6.4L diesel. The same diesel supplied to Ford back in the day. 

Nope, I'll pass. She'll be a nightmare.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*pics*

SD glad you got down to see us @ NE grows, so we could show you the truck and switch n go system.After you left the International sales rep showed up, I asked him about the 4X4 terrastar, hold up. His reply was they are reworking the transfer case and front diff International's last test ripped the transfer case apart. But here are some pics.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

glad to make it--i ll stop by tomorrow see if we can catch that rep


----------

